# Derby Man Dies after Seizure in Tree



## treesurgeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Fire and rescue personnel were called to Wellington Drive in Derby Sunday afternoon, where witnesses say a man was spotted lying unconscious in a tree.

Evans Police say the 58-year-old man, whose name is not being released, apparently became dizzy and suffered a seizure while working in the tree.

Crews from the Highland, North Evans and Scranton fire departments responded to the scene to retrieve the victim from the branches, some 30 feet above the ground.

The victim was transported by MercyFlight, but was later pronounced dead. An autopsy is planned.



Copyright ©2009 wgrz.com

second local tree worker in the last two weeks that died on the job.


----------



## treesurgeon (Apr 6, 2009)

*update- Man, 58, suffers seizure, dies while trimming tree*

Man, 58, suffers seizure, dies while trimming tree
A 58-year-old man apparently had a seizure and died while 30 feet high in a tree he was trimming Sunday in the Derby section of Evans, police said.

Authorities today identified the victim as Timothy E. Krzos, who also lived in Derby. He was working on a tree at a friend's home, when he was found unconscious, wedged between two branches in a tree on Wellington Drive.

Witnesses told police the man climbed the tree and was cutting branches, when he told friends below that he was feeling dizzy and was going to climb down, police said.

While on his descent, witnesses told police, he had a seizure.

Police, firefighters, and an ambulance company arrived at the scene. Firefighters were able to reach the victim with their ladder truck and then lower him to the ground. He was pronounced dead at the scene, police said.

© 2009 The Buffalo News


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW he was just trying to help a neighbor and dies!!!! That sucks


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Wished he could have been helped sooner. Thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## treesurgeon (Apr 6, 2009)

one of the guys on the ground said that the climber felt dizzy and they lowered him down and he wedged his body in a crotch of the tree. 
sounds like the ground guys had total control to lower the guy.


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 7, 2009)

It does sound like they had it under control. In the past my uncle has had seizures. But for the last year they have stopped. The bad thing is you just don't know when you'll have another one. And when he first started having them he was already in a room in the hospital where the nurses saw him having them so he could get immediate attention. Just sorry this had to happen to this man this way.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd rather go helping a neighbor trim his trees than sitting on the toilet, or driving a car and taking out a family of four along the way, or any of a number of equally unpleasant places to have a seizure.

It's not like you get to choose when your time to go is...unless you preempt fate by _choosing_ your time to go.


----------



## mga (Apr 15, 2009)

gees.....i'm 58.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Apr 15, 2009)

sad


good buddy of mine had a seizure in my passenger seat...pretty wild

rip


----------

